# Albums You're Looking Forward To



## anthroguy101 (Nov 27, 2010)

We have the Best Albums of 2010 thread, so here's the thread for all albums that are coming up.  What albums are you looking forward to?

My list:
Red Jumpsuit Apparatus - Third full-length album*
Rise Against - Sixth studio album*
Lady Gaga - Born This Way

*notes that albums are as-yet-unnamed

That Lady Gaga album is going to have a political message to it, regarding Walker's ruling in _Perry v. Schwarzenegger_, a court case that could make gay marriage legal in all states.


----------



## Zygorator (Nov 27, 2010)

Unexpect - Third album*
Diablo Swing Orchestra - Third album*
edit: oh yeah Wintersun - Time (though i doubt it will come out next year)


----------



## Hir (Nov 27, 2010)

Moonsorrow - TBA
Altar of Plagues - TBA
Wintersun - Time (it's being mixed in december, about time)


----------



## Nail_bunny (Nov 28, 2010)

The new Marilyn Manson album.
Not much info on it but the band says it's almost done.

Can't think of anything else because most of my favorite bands are still on tour from their last releases.


----------



## Aeturnus (Nov 28, 2010)

Testament and Crowbar for sure.


----------



## RammsteinSkollexxx (Dec 5, 2010)

Nail_bunny said:


> The new Marilyn Manson album.
> Not much info on it but the band says it's almost done.
> 
> Can't think of anything else because most of my favorite bands are still on tour from their last releases.


 
Waiting too...


----------



## Koze (Dec 5, 2010)

Say Anything is in the studio right now, so I'm excited to hear what's going to happen. Same with Saves the Day.

Not really excited for Gaga's Born the Way, but I'll probably listen when it drops.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 12, 2010)

SOAD's new album.

They better base it on Obama.


----------



## Nail_bunny (Dec 12, 2010)

Grycho said:


> SOAD's new album.
> 
> They better base it on Obama.


 
They're releasing a new album? I thought they were just reuniting cause they wanted to tour again with each other without plans of anything new.


----------



## MrKovu (Jan 6, 2011)

Deicide - To Hell With God


----------



## Isen (Jan 6, 2011)

Circle Takes the Square- Ritual of Names

IT IS FINALLY HAPPENING


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 6, 2011)

Awright, MrKovu saved this thread - Even though Isen tried to bomb it >C


----------



## Isen (Jan 8, 2011)

Thread terrorist right here.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 8, 2011)

U2, Foo Fighters, Red Hot Chili Peppers. I wish there were more from my favorites, but they're all on hiatus for one reason or another.


----------



## Grimfang (Jan 8, 2011)

Nail_bunny said:


> They're releasing a new album? I thought they were just reuniting cause they wanted to tour again with each other without plans of anything new.


 
Holy shit. Are they finally reuniting?
That is fucking awesome. I'm going to have to get two tickets to a show this summer.



anthroguy101 said:


> Rise Against - Sixth studio album*


 
Very much this. Also, from what I've seen, it's name has been announced: _Endgame_.
It sounds like a really cool concept album. With how well RA has maintained themselves throughout their career, I definitely have my hopes up.


----------



## Hir (Jan 8, 2011)

i was looking forward to the new Earth and Mogwai albums too

but they leaked and they rule :]


----------



## ArcTuba (Jan 26, 2011)

Scurrilous by Protest the Hero, Trivium's new album, and Dream Theater's new album. I'd like to see how good of a percussionist their new guy is.


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 26, 2011)

Artillery - My Blood is at the top of my list. 

There were a bunch of other bands I heard are releasing albums that interested me, but because of my crappy memory I only can remember Moonsorrow, Anata, and Wintersun.


----------



## Hir (Jan 26, 2011)

new explosions in the sky :3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 1, 2011)

New Does It Offend You, Yeah?.


----------



## Cam (Feb 1, 2011)

Green Day ~ Awesome as Fuck

<3


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 1, 2011)

Diablo Swing Orchestra - ???? (There hasn't been any new info on it except that the new album is gonna be released in spring.)
Devin Townsend -_Z2_
Juno Reactor - 2012


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 1, 2011)

Cut Copy has a new album. I'd like it.
Same with Toro y Moi.
And Danielson.
Maybe Radiohead?
Maybe Bjork?
Maybe Patrick Wolf?
THE STROKES
The Streets?
Asobi Seksu?
Pains of Being Pure At Heart?
and then maybe Dr. Dre. Or Outkast if they were to miraculously get together.


----------



## Isen (Feb 2, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> Asobi Seksu?


That would be nice.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 2, 2011)

Also also also remembered on my way home, new Maybeshewill album this year too, so eeeeeeee
Second quarter of this year or something

First single was this

[yt]KaWYjohc0aw[/yt]

"_We put out a single last year called 'To The Skies From A Hillside',  but I think that's the closest of the songs to the old way of doing  things"_


----------



## Altamont (Feb 2, 2011)

Whatever Tool's New Album Will Be
New DCFC Album
Vices and Virtues - Panic! at the Disco
New Explosions in the Sky


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 2, 2011)

Altamont said:


> Whatever Tool's New Album Will Be
> New DCFC Album
> Vices and Virtues - Panic! at the Disco
> New Explosions in the Sky



Panic at the Disco are still around? I've seen both their albums in bargain bins for years now I just assumed they were gone x.x


----------



## Altamont (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah, though they're down to two members now as the former guitarist and bassist left the band to form a retro-60's rock group.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 2, 2011)

Altamont said:


> Yeah, though they're down to two members now as the former guitarist and bassist left the band to form a retro-60's rock group.


 
And nothing of value was lost :v


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 2, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> And nothing of value was lost :v





I just don't like how they seemed to be a Fall Out Boy rip-off. And that's on the assumption that the 'FOB sound' was good by itself.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 2, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> I just don't like how they seemed to be a Fall Out Boy rip-off. And that's on the assumption that the 'FOB sound' was good by itself.


 
...Which it isn't, but you questioned it, and that's good.


----------

